

First international community wireless networks - in Europe - nalbyuites
http://wlan-si.net/en/blog/2012/10/10/we-are-internationally-wireless/

======
schoash
Wasn't Ljubljana already equipped with a city wide wifi network? Thought I
read about it some years ago.

~~~
Noughmad
It still isn't. They have some antennas up, but not nearly city-wide.

